# 30 Sec Skip - Can't Enable w/ 6.3



## amarzano (Jan 10, 2002)

Is it just me ?? (ok hopefully it is..)

But after 6.3 - I could not enable the 30sec skip. (Sel-Play-Sel-30-ent)

Is this disabled ?

Is this the wrong code?

Is there a new code? 

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It's still there. The correct code is ....
Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select (not Enter)


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

Code has always been Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select (not Enter at the end) and you have to be in a prerecorded show playing it to toggle it.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

davidjplatt said:


> Code has always been Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select (not Enter at the end) and you have to be in a prerecorded show playing it to toggle it.


I have never been in a prerecorded show and it has always worked for me. I always toggle it when I am watching live tv.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

It has to be set up while watching a pre-recorded show. I've never read anything about anyone setting it up any other way.


----------



## kreigerm (Aug 20, 2005)

I typically set the code in live TV (and just did in 6.3a so I know it works). It doesn't matter for me where I enter the code - it seems to work.


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry to be dumb about it but what is the benefit of the skip?


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Twister18 said:


> Sorry to be dumb about it but what is the benefit of the skip?


Very easy and very quick to zoom past commercials (or anything else you don't care to watch.)

1 punch= 30 sec., 2 punches= 60 sec., etc. Most commercial breaks are 30 seconds to two minutes, occasionally longer. Four punches is much easier--and faster--than fast forward


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Sometimes the code wil only work when watching live tv and other times only work when watching recorded tv.....try both ways.

Rick


----------



## SkyviewGuru (Oct 2, 2006)

hybucket said:


> It has to be set up while watching a pre-recorded show. I've never read anything about anyone setting it up any other way.


Nearly always has worked from Live TV for me; occasionally the receiver tries to change to channel 30, but you still get the chimes indicating it went through.


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

ShiningBengal said:


> Very easy and very quick to zoom past commercials (or anything else you don't care to watch.)
> 
> 1 punch= 30 sec., 2 punches= 60 sec., etc. Most commercial breaks are 30 seconds to two minutes, occasionally longer. Four punches is much easier--and faster--than fast forward


I understand now. Thank you. You just hit the forward button once for a 30 second skip, right?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Right! Each hit skips 30s most of the time. 
I have noticed that with HDNet the 30s is more like 5s. 
This may start to happen with other channels as well.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

mgmrick said:


> Sometimes the code wil only work when watching live tv and other times only work when watching recorded tv.....try both ways.


Weird, every time I try to do it in Live TV it tries to change the channel.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

You can do it in either live or recorded programming.

If I do it in live TV, I live with the bogus channel change (I don't have a channel 30) or I hit the left arrow right after the last select to eliminate the channel change.

The benefit of doing it in a recorded program is that it won't try to change the channel and you can test it immediately as you won't be at the end of a buffer.


----------



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there something I have to do to enable the code?? I put in the code..but it did nothing.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Entering the code is all you need to do. You may need to try entering it again. Don't do it too fast. If you have the sound effects turned on you'll hear three dings after the last "select". Ignore the bongs when you enter the 3 and 0.

BTW, enter the code again to disable it. And, before you ask. Entering anything other than 30 does nothing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not quite true. Entering "9" rather than "3" "0" will give you a clock on the lower right of the screen.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Very true. I was stuck on the "skip" thing.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

hybucket said:


> It has to be set up while watching a pre-recorded show. I've never read anything about anyone setting it up any other way.


Just because *you've* never read anything about anyone setting it up any other way doesn't mean that it *has* to be set up while watching a pre-recorded show. Not saying that it can't be done that way, but it is definitely not the only way to do it--I know this for a fact since personally I don't ever recall having to go into a pre-recorded program before enabling 30-sec skip.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Twister18 said:


> Sorry to be dumb about it but what is the benefit of the skip?


It's real good for football: watch play...30 second skip...watch play...30 second skip....watch play....etc.



_Disclaimer: Does not work well during a hurry up offense or when penalties are called._


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

So True!
Theh ONLY way to watch football !



Todd said:


> It's real good for football: watch play...30 second skip...watch play...30 second skip....watch play....etc.
> 
> 
> 
> _Disclaimer: Does not work well during a hurry up offense or when penalties are called._


----------



## amarzano (Jan 10, 2002)

ok - my mistake - it is now BACK!! 

Bring on Football.. 

Thanks!


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

I've also run into it not working untill you varied the speed of entering the keystrokes. I've found about 1 second between each does it, but YMMV. I always heard it had to be done during a recorded show, but that could be a Tivo urban legend.  I find the skip a 1000 times better than the 'fast-forward' "slip" of the R15 family, BTW.


----------



## mle_ii (Jun 21, 2005)

Perhaps I wasn't doing it right, but I noticed I couldn't enter in the 30 second skip while watching a show that was recorded in HD. But again I could have just been miss hitting the remote buttons.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Nah.. HD ain't it... I do it all the time (100%  ) while watching a recorded HD show...


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

I believe the key is to enter the code at a time when the current viewing position is not at the end, but somewhere earlier in the time stream.

For live tv, first rewind some back, then try code. That works here.

I programmed my remote to enter this code using a macro. That way when DTV takes it out (every few days), a single button press puts it back.

Ed


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ed Dixon said:


> I programmed my remote to enter this code using a macro. That way when DTV takes it out (every few days), a single button press puts it back.


Huh? The only thing that takes the code out is redoing the code or a restart. D* doesn't take the code out in any other way shape or form.


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

I programmed the skip code and heard 3 "gongs" but have not noticed a difference. What button do you push to get the skip? 

I did get the clock which is pretty cool.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Try adding an extra "play" to the beginning of the sequence.
I found I had to do this on my HR10 to get it to work.

Play-Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select.

Also, I found it had a better chance of working if I was playing a non 5.1 program,
as the TiVo sound effects are disabled while viewing 5.1 DD content.


phox


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Twister18 said:


> I programmed the skip code and heard 3 "gongs" but have not noticed a difference. What button do you push to get the skip?


It's the "skip to end" button.

Kinda looks like this *->|*

phox


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> It's the "skip to end" button.
> 
> Kinda looks like this *->|*
> 
> phox


Thanx again phox!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If you heard three "gongs" then it didn't take. You should hear gongs or bongs after entering the 3 and the 0 (ignore them) and then if you are succesful, you'll hear three "dings" aftere the last "select". There is a difference between the bongs and the dings as I call them.


----------



## Gil (Apr 8, 2002)

Very strange - have had 6.3 for a week or so with no probs. I was watching a recorded episode of CSI in HD last night and no 30-second skip. Not sure why I lost it since there was no other indication I'd had a spurious reboot. But couldn't get it back no matter how I tried to turn it on - varying time between keystrokes, etc. Finally gave up and used ffwd to watch the show as my wife was getting a little antsy  Will try again today and if still no-go might try to force a reboot to see if it has any effect.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The reboot to install 6.3 removed the 30s feature. So you went a week before you noticed that it was missing?  

I'd try another restart/reboot to see if it will take again.


----------

